# Winner of the December contest



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

We have a winner Kailini's pack won the black and white contest. Congratulations! Just send me a PM to let me know what you want the next contest theme to be.


----------



## MittaBear (Mar 9, 2010)

Congrats! This is a great picture and I'm pretty sure it's the one I ended up voting for.


----------



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

Wow! What a great shot!

(A great shot among LOTS of other great shots!) Must have been REALLY difficult to pick the winner!

Cool!

SJ


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Congrats!!! Very cool shot!!!!:


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

That is a wonderful photo!


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

Oh, I love it. It could be a Christmas card.


----------



## TomCat'sGirl (Aug 27, 2010)

Congrats! what a sweet picture! I love the "wonder" look in puppys eyes!


----------



## Kailani's Pack (Nov 21, 2010)

WOOHOO!!!    

Thanks everyone! (I kept looking for a voting thread but couldn't find it! There were so many great photos!)


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

Congratulations!!!


----------



## DaisyGolden (Jan 4, 2008)

Congrats! I love that pic.


----------



## mag&bays mom (Sep 25, 2010)

aww congrats! that was one of my favs- sooo very cute 

there were so many awesome pictures it was hard to choose just one!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Kailani's Pack said:


> WOOHOO!!!
> 
> Thanks everyone! (I kept looking for a voting thread but couldn't find it! There were so many great photos!)


 
Same here-Congratulations, this is an awesome picture.


----------

